# Any upcoming Saaz for sale?



## Micko71 (3/5/16)

Hi guys,

I'm in Sydney (south) I'm looking to buy some saaz rhizomes if anyone may be selling some in the near future. 

Cheers. Mick.


----------



## Hpal (13/5/16)

Bump, I'm chasing some saaz as well, Cheers


----------



## 60.lewdogg.9 (17/5/16)

Me 2. Im chasing anything really. Just to get me started.


----------

